# I/O errore con cdrom

## redview

ciao.

quando dò il comando 

mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom

ho questo output di errore:

```

dev/cdroms/cdrom0: Input/output error

mount: block device /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 is write-protected, mounting read-only

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0: Input/output error

mount: /dev/cdroms/cdrom0: can't read superblock

```

ed effettivamente il cdrom nn viene montato.

ultimamente me lo fa con tutti i cd..oppure a volte capita che li monti, inizi ad esempio ad accedervi e dopo un pò si blocca la lettura.

consigli?

grazie

----------

## [hammerfall]

uhm prova a guardare in 

```
/etc/fstab
```

e verifica che nella riga che descrive il mounting del cdrom non ci sia

```
rw
```

infatti da quello che hai scritto sembra che il sistema cerchi di montare anche in scrittura i cd, ovviamente fallendo.

nel caso cosi' fosse, dovresti soltanto sostituire il "rw" con un bel "ro".

 :Wink: 

cito a memoria (quindi perdonate gli errori): dovresti trovare la linea

```
/dev/cdrom/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom iso9660 noauto,users,rw 0 0
```

da sostituire con 

```
/dev/cdrom/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom iso9660 noauto,users,ro 0 0
```

----------

## redview

nell'fstab ho sempre avuto ro.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si ma su un cdrom e' giusto che ci sia solo ro.  Prova a inserire un cd e dare

```
# file -s file -s /dev/ide/hostX/busY/targetZ/lunW/cd
```

cambiando con i numeri adatti X Y Z W per arrivare al device cd.

----------

## redview

ho dato il comando che mi hai detto, fedeli alla linea..ecco l'output:

```

file:                                cannot open (file)

/dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd: ERROR: cannot read `/dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd' (Input/output error)

```

poi ho provato a togliere e rimettere il cd ed ecco un nuovo output:

```

file:                                cannot open (file)

/dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd: ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data 'K3b data project   

```

e mi ha montato il cdrom..

..ora provo ad estrarre quello che mi interessa.

cmq, come ho scritto all'inizio..già altre volte è capitato di montarlo..ma cmq l'errore me l'ha dato già più volte.

possibili problemi hw?

suggerimenti?

----------

## JQKA

Tempo fa avevo anch'io lo stesso problema.

I log del kernel mi dicevano che avevo errori di DMA sul

periferica hde (il cdrom).

Ho risolto passando al kernel il comando ide2=serialize quando

avvio.

Occhio che ide2 gestisce i canali e ed f (hde,hdf).

ide0 -> a,b

ide1 -> c,d

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Come ha detto JQKA prova a vedere se dmesg da qualche errore

----------

## redview

ecco l'output di dmesg:

```

Linux version 2.6.3-gentoo-r1 (root@rEvolution) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #2 Tue May 11 12:26:00 Local time zone must be set--see zic manu

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000ffd0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000ffd0000 - 000000000fff0c00 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff0c00 - 000000000fffc000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fffc000 - 0000000010000000 (reserved)

255MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 65488

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 61392 pages, LIFO batch:14

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 COMPAQ                                    ) @ 0x000f9970

ACPI: RSDT (v001 COMPAQ CPQ004A  0x07030320 CPQ  0x00000001) @ 0x0fff0c84

ACPI: FADT (v002 COMPAQ CPQ004A  0x00000002 CPQ  0x00000001) @ 0x0fff0c00

ACPI: SSDT (v001 COMPAQ CPQCroDT 0x00001001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0fff6637

ACPI: DSDT (v001 COMPAQ  EVON800 0x00010000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda8 vga=0x317 splash=silent ide0=serialize

bootsplash: silent mode.

ide_setup: ide0=serialize

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order 10: 8192 bytes)

Detected 2193.040 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Memory: 254300k/261952k available (2877k kernel code, 6936k reserved, 881k data, 376k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 4325.37 BogoMIPS

Security Scaffold v1.0.0 initialized

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000080

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.20GHz stepping 04

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: BIOS32 entry (0xc00f0000) in high memory, cannot use.

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040116

 tbxface-0117 [03] acpi_load_tables      : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Parsing all Control Methods:...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Table [DSDT](id F005) - 776 Objects with 87 Devices 243 Methods 24 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:.............

Table [SSDT](id F003) - 51 Objects with 3 Devices 13 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c052163c

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

evxfevnt-0093 [04] acpi_enable           : Transition to ACPI mode successful

evgpeblk-0747 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 15 [_GPE] 2 regs at 0000000000001028 on int 9

evgpeblk-0747 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 16 to 31 [_GPE] 2 regs at 000000000000102C on int 9

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:....................................................................................................................

Initialized 23/24 Regions 0/0 Fields 26/26 Buffers 67/67 Packages (835 nodes)

Executing all Device _STA and_INI methods:............................evregion-0251 [22] ev_address_space_dispa: No handler for Region [C0D9] (cff70f28) [EmbeddedControl]

 exfldio-0284 [21] ex_access_region      : Region EmbeddedControl(3) has no handler

 psparse-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.C03B.C04E.C0CF.C0D3] (Node cff6fba8), AE_NOT_EXIST

 psparse-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.C03B.C04E.C0CF._INI] (Node cff6cc28), AE_NOT_EXIST

  nsinit-0408 [06] ns_init_one_device    : \_SB_.C03B.C04E.C0CF._INI failed: AE_NOT_EXIST

................................................................

92 Devices found containing: 92 _STA, 4 _INI methods

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [C03B] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C03B._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C03B.C03C._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C03B.C04D._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [C0CF] (gpe 29)

ACPI: Power Resource [C142] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C156] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C15A] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C15E] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C167] (on)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0B5] (IRQs 5 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0B6] (IRQs *5 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0B7] (IRQs 5 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0B8] (IRQs 5 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0B9] (IRQs 5 *10 11)

pci_link-0113 [25] acpi_pci_link_check_po: Blank IRQ resource

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0BA] (IRQs)

pci_link-0113 [26] acpi_pci_link_check_po: Blank IRQ resource

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0BB] (IRQs)

pci_link-0113 [27] acpi_pci_link_check_po: Blank IRQ resource

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0BC] (IRQs)

ACPI: Power Resource [C0CE] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1D3] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1D4] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1D5] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1D6] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1E1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1E2] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1E3] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0B7] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0B6] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0B5] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0B8] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0B9] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

vesafb: framebuffer at 0x48000000, mapped to 0xd080e000, size 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=20

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:53e7

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ikconfig 0.7 with /proc/config*

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

NTFS driver 2.1.6 [Flags: R/O].

SGI XFS with no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

hw_random: RNG not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel i845 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0x60000000

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.9.0 20020828 on minor 0

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS2 at I/O 0x3e8 (irq = 4) is a NS16550A

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver - version 2.3.36-k1

Copyright (c) 2003 Intel Corporation

e100: selftest OK.

e100: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Connection

  Hardware receive checksums enabled

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

NET: Registered protocol family 24

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH3M: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ICH3M: chipset revision 2

ICH3M: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x4440-0x4447, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x4448-0x444f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: HITACHI_DK23DA-30, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: HL-DT-STCD-RW/DVD DRIVE GCC-4240N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15 (serialized with ide0)

ide2: I/O resource 0x3EE-0x3EE not free.

ide2: ports already in use, skipping probe

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 58605120 sectors (30005 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=58140/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 < p5 p6 p7 p8 >

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

ehci_hcd 0000:02:0e.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:02:0e.2: irq 10, pci mem d1868000

ehci_hcd 0000:02:0e.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:02:0e.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio2

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.8

 180 degree mounted touchpad

 Sensor: 29

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> 4 multi-buttons, i.e. besides standard buttons

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.2c (Thu Feb 05 15:41:49 2004 UTC).

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49310 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel 82801CA-ICH3 at 0x4000, irq 5

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 32768)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 376k freed

Adding 506480k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda8, internal journal

ACPI: Battery Slot [C11E] (battery absent)

ACPI: AC Adapter [C11B] (on-line)

ACPI: Fan [C1D7] (off)

ACPI: Fan [C1D8] (off)

ACPI: Fan [C1D9] (off)

ACPI: Fan [C1DA] (off)

ACPI: Fan [C1E4] (off)

ACPI: Fan [C1E5] (off)

ACPI: Fan [C1E6] (off)

ACPI: Processor [C000] (supports C1 C2 C3, 8 throttling states)

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.0: irq 10, pci mem d18b8000

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.1: irq 10, pci mem d18ba000

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

e100: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full duplex

hdc: irq timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

hdc: irq timeout: error=0xd0LastFailedSense 0x0d 

hdc: DMA disabled

hdc: ATAPI reset complete

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 0

hdc: irq timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

hdc: irq timeout: error=0xd0LastFailedSense 0x0d 

hdc: ATAPI reset complete

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

mtrr: 0x48000000,0x2000000 overlaps existing 0x48000000,0x1000000

mtrr: 0x48000000,0x2000000 overlaps existing 0x48000000,0x1000000

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 1x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 1x mode

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

```

cmq, ora sembra avermi copiato i 425Mb da cd come dovevo fare..e nn mi ha dato nessun output di errore.

tuttavia nel dmesg ci sono alcuni errori.

io ho provato a mettere ide0=serialize..nn so se è la scelta migliore..come faccio a capire quale canale devo usare (a,b,c,d,e,f..)?

devo provare a vedere se anche k3b nn mi dà errori e se nn ce ne saranno in mount futuri.

volevo anche sapere cosa significa aggiungere l'opzione serialize nel boot.

grazie

----------

## randomaze

 *redview wrote:*   

> Parsing all Control Methods:.............
> 
> Table [SSDT](id F003) - 51 Objects with 3 Devices 13 Methods 0 Regions
> 
> ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c052163c
> ...

 

Tanto normale non mi sembra, potrebbero esserci un pò di casini con gli IRQ, prova a seguire il consiglio:

 *redview wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'
> 
> 

 

----------

## redview

ho messo pci=acpioff e ide1=serialize [in effetti vedo che da problemi su hdc [seguendo il consiglio di JQKA].

ecco l'output di dmesg:

```

Linux version 2.6.3-gentoo-r1 (root@rEvolution) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #2 Tue May 11 12:26:00 Local time zone must be set--see zic manu

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000ffd0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000ffd0000 - 000000000fff0c00 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff0c00 - 000000000fffc000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fffc000 - 0000000010000000 (reserved)

255MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 65488

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 61392 pages, LIFO batch:14

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 COMPAQ                                    ) @ 0x000f9970

ACPI: RSDT (v001 COMPAQ CPQ004A  0x07030320 CPQ  0x00000001) @ 0x0fff0c84

ACPI: FADT (v002 COMPAQ CPQ004A  0x00000002 CPQ  0x00000001) @ 0x0fff0c00

ACPI: SSDT (v001 COMPAQ CPQCroDT 0x00001001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0fff6637

ACPI: DSDT (v001 COMPAQ  EVON800 0x00010000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda8 vga=0x317 splash=silent ide1=serialize pci=noacpi

bootsplash: silent mode.

ide_setup: ide1=serialize

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order 10: 8192 bytes)

Detected 2194.070 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Memory: 254300k/261952k available (2877k kernel code, 6936k reserved, 881k data, 376k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 4325.37 BogoMIPS

Security Scaffold v1.0.0 initialized

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000080

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.20GHz stepping 04

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: BIOS32 entry (0xc00f0000) in high memory, cannot use.

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040116

 tbxface-0117 [03] acpi_load_tables      : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Parsing all Control Methods:...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Table [DSDT](id F005) - 776 Objects with 87 Devices 243 Methods 24 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:.............

Table [SSDT](id F003) - 51 Objects with 3 Devices 13 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c052163c

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

evxfevnt-0093 [04] acpi_enable           : Transition to ACPI mode successful

evgpeblk-0747 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 15 [_GPE] 2 regs at 0000000000001028 on int 9

evgpeblk-0747 [06] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 16 to 31 [_GPE] 2 regs at 000000000000102C on int 9

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:....................................................................................................................

Initialized 23/24 Regions 0/0 Fields 26/26 Buffers 67/67 Packages (835 nodes)

Executing all Device _STA and_INI methods:............................evregion-0251 [22] ev_address_space_dispa: No handler for Region [C0D9] (cff70f28) [EmbeddedControl]

 exfldio-0284 [21] ex_access_region      : Region EmbeddedControl(3) has no handler

 psparse-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.C03B.C04E.C0CF.C0D3] (Node cff6fba8), AE_NOT_EXIST

 psparse-1120: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.C03B.C04E.C0CF._INI] (Node cff6cc28), AE_NOT_EXIST

  nsinit-0408 [06] ns_init_one_device    : \_SB_.C03B.C04E.C0CF._INI failed: AE_NOT_EXIST

................................................................

92 Devices found containing: 92 _STA, 4 _INI methods

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [C03B] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C03B._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C03B.C03C._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C03B.C04D._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [C0CF] (gpe 29)

ACPI: Power Resource [C142] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C156] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C15A] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C15E] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C167] (on)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0B5] (IRQs 5 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0B6] (IRQs *5 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0B7] (IRQs 5 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0B8] (IRQs 5 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0B9] (IRQs 5 *10 11)

pci_link-0113 [25] acpi_pci_link_check_po: Blank IRQ resource

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0BA] (IRQs)

pci_link-0113 [26] acpi_pci_link_check_po: Blank IRQ resource

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0BB] (IRQs)

pci_link-0113 [27] acpi_pci_link_check_po: Blank IRQ resource

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0BC] (IRQs)

ACPI: Power Resource [C0CE] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1D3] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1D4] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1D5] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1D6] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1E1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1E2] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1E3] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/248c] at 0000:00:1f.0

vesafb: framebuffer at 0x48000000, mapped to 0xd080e000, size 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=20

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:53e7

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ikconfig 0.7 with /proc/config*

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

NTFS driver 2.1.6 [Flags: R/O].

SGI XFS with no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

hw_random: RNG not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel i845 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0x60000000

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.9.0 20020828 on minor 0

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS2 at I/O 0x3e8 (irq = 4) is a NS16550A

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver - version 2.3.36-k1

Copyright (c) 2003 Intel Corporation

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:02:08.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:02:0e.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:02:0e.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:02:0e.2

e100: selftest OK.

e100: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Connection

  Hardware receive checksums enabled

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

NET: Registered protocol family 24

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH3M: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:02:05.0

ICH3M: chipset revision 2

ICH3M: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x4440-0x4447, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x4448-0x444f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: HITACHI_DK23DA-30, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: HL-DT-STCD-RW/DVD DRIVE GCC-4240N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15 (serialized with ide0)

ide2: I/O resource 0x3EE-0x3EE not free.

ide2: ports already in use, skipping probe

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 58605120 sectors (30005 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=58140/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 < p5 p6 p7 p8 >

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:02:0e.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:02:08.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:02:0e.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:02:0e.1

ehci_hcd 0000:02:0e.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:02:0e.2: irq 10, pci mem d1868000

ehci_hcd 0000:02:0e.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:02:0e.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio2

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.8

 180 degree mounted touchpad

 Sensor: 29

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> 4 multi-buttons, i.e. besides standard buttons

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.2c (Thu Feb 05 15:41:49 2004 UTC).

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:1f.5

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 0000:02:04.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49302 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel 82801CA-ICH3 at 0x4000, irq 5

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 32768)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 376k freed

Adding 506480k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda8, internal journal

ACPI: Battery Slot [C11E] (battery absent)

ACPI: AC Adapter [C11B] (on-line)

ACPI: Fan [C1D7] (off)

ACPI: Fan [C1D8] (off)

ACPI: Fan [C1D9] (off)

ACPI: Fan [C1DA] (off)

ACPI: Fan [C1E4] (off)

ACPI: Fan [C1E5] (off)

ACPI: Fan [C1E6] (off)

ACPI: Processor [C000] (supports C1 C2 C3, 8 throttling states)

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:02:0e.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:02:08.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:02:0e.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:02:0e.2

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.0: irq 10, pci mem d18b8000

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:02:0e.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:02:08.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:02:0e.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:02:0e.2

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.1: irq 10, pci mem d18ba000

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

e100: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full duplex

mtrr: 0x48000000,0x2000000 overlaps existing 0x48000000,0x1000000

mtrr: 0x48000000,0x2000000 overlaps existing 0x48000000,0x1000000

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 1x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 1x mode

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:01:00.0

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

hdc: irq timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

hdc: irq timeout: error=0xd0LastFailedSense 0x0d 

hdc: DMA disabled

hdc: ATAPI reset complete

hdc: irq timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

hdc: irq timeout: error=0xd0LastFailedSense 0x0d 

hdc: ATAPI reset complete

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

```

cmq ora mi monta il cd.

illuminatemi su che fare!

grazie

----------

## JQKA

 *Quote:*   

> io ho provato a mettere ide0=serialize..nn so se è la scelta migliore..come faccio a capire quale canale devo usare (a,b,c,d,e,f..)?
> 
> 

 

C'e' tutto nel dmesg   :Wink: 

Prima vedi dove e' attaccato il lettore cd:

```
hdc: HL-DT-STCD-RW/DVD DRIVE GCC-4240N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

```

il tuo lettore cd  e' : hdc.

Poi controlli su quale canale ide e' collegato:

```
ICH3M: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ICH3M: chipset revision 2

ICH3M: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x4440-0x4447, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x4448-0x444f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio 
```

E' collegato al canale ide1.

Quindi l'opzione corretta da passare al kernel e': ide1=serialize.

Ora non so spiegarti bene che funzione ha questo parametro,

credo che nella documentazione del kernel che trovi con il codice sorgente ci sia la spiegazione.

Ricordo che a me il problema del I/O error dal cd l'ho avuto dopo un upgrade del kernel.

Cercando una soluzione con google ho trovato un post su una mailing list che parlava di questo bug.

Tra le varie soluzioni al problema,oltre che "serializzare" il canale ide,c'era anche di spegnere il ACPI (acpi=off).

Tra l'altro suggerito anche nel tuo dmesg

```
PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

```

Comunque prova a cercare ide2=serialize per beccare il post

a cui mi riferisco.

----------

## JQKA

Hai modo di provare il lettore cd con qualche altro sistema operativo per togliere

ogni dubbio su eventuali problemi hardware (del lettore)?

----------

## redview

no perchè xp nn mi parte più [fortunatamente..  :Laughing:  ]..cmq dovrò risolevere anche questo problema..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## JQKA

Knoppix o altro LiveCD?

E poi prova a lanciare un po di programmi da questo cd per far lavorare il lettore.

----------

## almafer

quando l'ho avuto io lo stesso problema ho dovuto cambiare lettore, non funzionava neanche con win, mi andava addirittura in blocco il pc, dovevo resettarlo

----------

## Cagnulein

stesso problema qui. 

dmesg

```
hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x30

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 0

```

provato a serializzare ma non cambia nulla, lo stesso per acpioff

altra cosa molto divertente: non avendo altro su cui provare ho messo su vmware e win xp: lì funziona  :Wink: 

come cacchio è possibile? a questo punto volevo provare a mettere su i development-tools (hah io ora sto usando i gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r9 da 1 mese e sto problema l'ho da 1 settimana) sperando che cambi qls, e sperando sia un problema del kernel, ma non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco...

ho provato a vedere sul forum, ma tutti quelli che hanno postato un errore simile non hanno avuto soluzioni...io invece confido in voi  :Razz: 

intanto continuo a provare  :Smile: 

----------

## GhePeU

anch'io ho visto errori del genere:

1) con cd masterizzati male

2) quando il mio masterizzatore mi stava per lasciare

----------

## Cagnulein

sì ma non posso credere che win riesce a leggere cd fatti "male" (se veramente è questo") e linux no. proprio non ci voglio credere.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Cagnulein

sono riuscito a farglielo leggere: come?

1) avviato vmware senza dvd dentro

2) una volta avviato winxp ho inserito il dvd

3) winxp ha rilevato il dvd

4) da shell (di linux  :Razz: ) ho montato il dvd

5) vmware si è piantato

6) ho fatto uscire il dvd (che è uscito!)

7) da shell il sistema mi dice che il dvd è montato!

 :Cool:  lo uso normalmente e funziona!

oh mio dio, mi sembra di essere tornato sotto windows!

per favore ditemi che c'è una spiegazione logica.

----------

## Cagnulein

cmq da quello che ho capito dalle prove di stamattina, ho visto che la colpa era del supporto.

Comunque ancora non mi spiego il motivo per cui con vmware riesco a leggerlo mentre con linux nativo no.

----------

## randomaze

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> Comunque ancora non mi spiego il motivo per cui con vmware riesco a leggerlo mentre con linux nativo no.

 

Posso solo supporre che linux sia più rigoroso nei controlli rispetto a quell'altro sistema e così ha visto subito che c'era un problema... l'altro invece non ha guardato il CD ma solo se riusciva a prendere la lista dei files

----------

## Cagnulein

 *Quote:*   

>  l'altro invece non ha guardato il CD ma solo se riusciva a prendere la lista dei files

 

no spe, da vmware riesco benissimo a copiarmi tutti i file in modo perfetto da dvd a hd...quindi lo legge bene in tutto e per tutto...o meglio, è quello che mi fa credere...sta di fatto che il programma che c'è su dvd su win si installa, con linux no (UT2004)

provato con un supporto di un mio amico e tutto funziona correttamente su entrambi i s.o.

----------

